# Travel restrictions



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

We’re supposed to be driving down to 
Portugal this weekend to sign the contracts for our farm.
We’re worried about COVID-19 and wondered if anyone knew about any border restrictions between France/Spain/Portugal.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

You must be glad that you bought your house when you did, the situation is making it difficult for us to go and look. I have not read about any driving restrictions yet (outside of an area in Barcelona and Madrid), but the situation is exploding in Spain right now and things can change daily. The new virus cases are expanding at a rate of about 500% per week. You may just make it there this weekend. I anticipate Spain taking drastic action (perhaps like Italy) in the not so distant future.

I found a rental and I was planning on leaving Italy on 4/3 to travel to the Spain/Portugal border and stay there for 90 days. I think traveling through Spain by train 3 weeks from now is not looking promising at all though. We may be sitting this thing out here on Sardinia for a few months. 

Be careful traveling Helen. Be careful what you touch, try not to use public restrooms. Be very careful using CASH. The virus can live in the air for 3 hours, on cardboard/paper for up to a full day, coins for 4 hours, and plastic for up to 3 days. If you touch anything wash your hand with soap and water thoroughly before touching your face. I suggest carrying a large bottle of water and soap in the car, or hand sanitizer (but overuse of hand sanitizer is not good either). When you get out of the car do what you have to do (like get gas, etc) and when you return to the car wash your hands before opening the door and going inside. Do not touch your face unless your hands are clean. If you need to eat on the way perhaps bring food from home and eat in the car. 

Safe travels, and congratulations on your new home.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I am curious though, do they not use docusign (or other digital contracts) here in Europe? It has been a long time since I actually signed a paper home purchase contract. If not then perhaps it would be best to just have the documents faxed or overnight express mailed back and forth, especially considering the current circumstances.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Spain is having a very bad day today and it is still early in the afternoon. 1063 new cases and 34 new deaths so far today in Spain.  5 days ago it was only 150 cases a day. Italy had 1500 new cases the day that they decided to lock down the entire country. Also consider that when Italy decided to lock down a portion of the country the plans were leaked, possibly by political rivals (boo!), which impacted the success. This means if and when Spain takes action on it's borders and/or the movements of people inside the country it will likely be done without any warning. I believe Spain may only be a week or so behind Italy in terms of virus spread and I would not be surprised if they locked down the country by Monday morning. This is just a hunch. If you must go there I would be very quick about it, drive in, sign your papers, get back to your home country asap. I would think they will allow you to leave Spain if you are already inside if/when this happens, but if you are in Portugal then they may not let you inside Spain. Again all speculation on my part.

If possible have the paperwork express mailed to you instead. That would be a much safer option.

My prayers go out to everyone in Europe.


----------



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

We've decided to cancel our trip and I'm glad we have in a way because the Foreign Office is now advising against all but essential travel to areas of Spain (which we would have driven through). I am hoping our lawyer can complete the purchase on our behalf and hope we can get out there soon.

It is the getting back part I was mostly worried about because of work.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Maybe not much help, unless you have a crystal ball, but I just gave lawyer "power of attorney" and then used internet and phone to do things remotely.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

_PEDRO Sanchez has declared a state of emergency in Spain in the fight against the coronavirus outbreak.

The Spanish Prime Minister made the unprecedented announcement at 2:30pm today.

This ‘state of alarm’ which is included in article 116 of the Constitution is the lowest of three emergency states.

The next two stages are known as ‘emergency’ and ‘siege’.

The state of emergency will be in place for 15 days and it can be extended by Congress.

It is only the second time in Spain’s history that the state of alarm has been applied.

Spain’s former PM, Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero, enacted the measure in 2010, amid the country’s air traffic control crisis.

A state of alarm means:

Limits on the movement of the people and vehicles
Goods may be commandeered by the Government
Increased Government control over factories, farms, workshops, etc. (although not privately owned housing)ds.
Rations may be applied to basic services and to some goods._


----------

